# How to push yourself as a musician?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My problem is, what gets me going when I am learning a piece is the challenge. Once a piece ceases to be challenging . I stop putting the effort in. I need some way of motivating myself to continue even though it's no longer challenging to me. How do you keep going until you perfect (well as nearly as you can reasonably) a piece of music? To that end, I've started playing simpler pieces along with my main one, and forcing myself to play them more often than I normally would. I would like to know what you do to motivate yourself when you aren't feeling it, and everything in you is telling you to just quit.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a piano teacher, so this kind of question is right up my alley!

When you're learning a piece, you should set a series of specific goals, in order to keep yourself focused and motivated throughout the entire experience. Learning to play the right notes is just the first goal. Don't stop when you've reached that stage - that's just the beginning of the learning process. The next stage is to follow the dynamic markings that are written in the score. Then you can start experimenting with adding extra dynamics, in order to give the phrases more expression. At that point, you should also think about rubato - subtle variations in tempo where you speed up or slow down for expressive purposes, perhaps to highlight certain harmonies or important notes. Those aspects of polishing a piece can (and should) last for weeks, if not months. 

To summarize, here's a list of the goals that you might keep in mind when you're working on a piece:

1. Learn the notes, practicing slowly at first to improve accuracy
2. Work on following the dynamic markings and articulations (legato, staccato) in the score
3. If it's a piano piece, work on the pedalling
4. Bring the piece up to the final performance tempo
5. Add in some extra dynamics to create a more personalized interpretation
6. Think about where you can push and pull the tempo (rubato)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There are days when I can't play eighteen notes in a row without serious mistakes . . . it's just a bad day for practicing, and I won't punish myself by trying to do it right; I quit and go home (if I'm at church) or walk away from the piano if at home.

My practice sessions always begin and end with a very familiar piece of my choosing. To end a practice session on a 'bad note' <groan> leaves me questioning myself with what went wrong. If I end on a positive note I feel refreshed and can reflect on how good the last practice piece sounded.

The final words are practice, practice, practice . . . then practice, practice, practice again . . . When I was taking lessons (for 14 continuous years) I practiced at least 3 hours each day, 7 days a week. It paid off later in life - and along the way I also learned to sight read, which can be part of an audition for most any music position.

Amateurs practice until they get the notes right . . . professionals practice until they can't get the notes wrong.

Kh


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It sounds like you're focusing primarily on technic, and yes it's necessary and important. But interpretation is a whole other dimension, and that's very much a part of self-expression and motivation. The same piece could be interpretated slightly different each day based on one's feelings, if one were in touch with them. Technic is only a means to an end but surely the end is the continual deepening of self-expression—and the possibilities are infinite.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I know it's going to sound cliche, however do what gets you outside of your comfort zone. A good challenge is always a welcome learning experience. As a singer, bassist, and composer, I find it integral to do what I'm either not familiar with, or is outside of my limits; be it by a yard or a light year.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Accordion is good for pushing


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The prospect of performing live can focus the mind.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Listen to other musicians' interpretations of the same piece. Analyse what you like or don't like about these interpretations. Try imitating them. Try playing it in a way that is uniquely yours. As long as you're just 'going through' the piece, it might be boring - but if you let your imagination live in it, I hope it will be different.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, I join Ingelou in saying that when you "don't feel it", just find inspiration. That's all what matters when you don't feel playing. Just go on YouTube and find videos of musicians you like. I can assure you, you'll find yourself passionate about playing right away!


----------

